# Roomy Cars 2001-2004??



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey guys:
I am in need of buying a used car and was wondering what some of you Supersized folk like me have tried. I am looking at models for the years 2001-2004. ANY information would be appreciated greatly!

Just looking over consumer reports used car guide and grandstyle.com ratings........I am seriously considering these: 2003 Ford Taurus, 2002 or 2003 Mitsubishi Galant. 

Any suggestions from you wise folk? I need some help here! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd shy away from the Taurus. It's roomy inside, but the outside is _enormous_, and it's a real gas-hog to boot! (My mum had one.)

I like cars to be like women.

_*What!?*_ 

My girlfriend is big on the outside, but her heart is even bigger.

I've heard the VW Beetle is quite roomy, and you can get one with the TDI engine. I've got a Jetta with that engine (with a 5-speed manual transmission), and I routinely get about 1000 km (620 miles) to a tank of diesel. Just about laughed myself silly the first few times I filled up.

Good luck with the search!

(Oh, and if a particular car you otherwise like seems too small, see if you can find the same model with a tilt sterring-wheel.)


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

eeks.. as my size.. i don't find the tarus so roomy for the driver or for being stuck in the back seat.
I drive a 2001 camry and i'm a ssbbw and fit pretty comfortably.
I would also recommend a newer Impala.. wow.. I rented one this past summer to drive to Indiana from Texas.. (24 hr drive) for vacation...
it was soooooo comfy and TONS of room front and back

those are just 2 that I like.. cant say i've been in too many other cuz my bf has a nissan that used to be mine.. but it's old and not roomy and my family all drive camrys..
most my friends have older cars (not so roomy)

good luck cuz I know I will ALWAYS have to test drive a car for roominess before I'd buy it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Freethinker and Chicklets!

Come on everyone...........I need HELP!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 24, 2006)

I end up trying out quite a few different types of cars when I travel. I have found the Ford car products to have very low steering wheels and I have a hard time with my belly  . The Escape is the same way, I found it difficult to drive.

The Nissan products I have driven give me the same problems.

Daewoo- Very odd little car but ran great and I fit perfectly. I also found it easy to get in and out, it was a 4 door mid-size. 

Saturns- I once actually had to return one since I could not fit behind the steering wheel. 

Chevy products with the adjustable steering wheels have been the better of the mid-size cars. 

Back in 2003, I had a rental Sable on and off for 3 months and found it to be the most comfortable, not sure why. The steering wheel was fully adjustable and the seat went back far enough that I could get in and out. 

My favorite all time roomy car that I had no problems with was an old Tahoe, 98 or 99. You could fit 3-4 people across the front or in the back. Of course it got about 11 miles to the gallon but they were some of the most comfortable miles.


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2006)

Muranos, heard all good about them for fat people.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 24, 2006)

Well being in the snow half the year I had to get an SUV...so I have a 2001 blazer. It is very roomy, the seatbelt fits fine and although the steering wheel is adjustable I have it pretty low. But I know not everyone wants an SUV because it is a gas hog. My mom has had a few different years of explorers and they are not roomy at all. My best friend has a 2004 chrysler town & county and they aren't bad...but you may only be looking for cars so I may not be much help to you


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

When we were shopping for a replacement vehicle a few years ago, we test-drove a Chevy S10 extended cab pickup with bench seats, automatic, and a tilt wheel. Sandie had enough room behind the wheel to drive it. We wound up buying a diferent S10 with a stick shift and a 4-cyl engine - we have over 103,000 miles on it now, and it's been very reliable.

We also test-drove a Ford Focus 2-door hatchback. Sandie says it was very comfortable for her because the steering wheel adjusted up and down as well as in and out, and the drivers seat also was adjustable.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 24, 2006)

I seem to remember Jeeps having plenty of room. They're not great with gas though (if I'm keeping an eagle eye on the tachometer I could break 20mpg with the v8), but if that's a big concern you'll probably get a diesel, right?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 24, 2006)

2002 Ford Focus wagon that I had. It had lots of room and the steering wheel was movable too. I drive an F250 now, so no problem with room there, but I HATE driving my bf's Honda Accord and my mom's Saturn.

I've heard the Scion XB's have quite a bit of room, but I havent been in one myself. My grandparents Taurus' have always been plenty roomy too. Minivans suck, they just arent comfortable. Trying to think of what else I've driven....

oh- I second the Impala, but its a BIG car!! Hmmmmm, cant think of anything else. Oh- my friend who weighed about 400 pounds actually drove a Geo Metro and then a Ford Aspire. Both little cars, but she claimed they were very comfortable for her. But a tilt steering wheel can make a big difference.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

The roomiest car that I can remember was the Mazda Millenia. They even have seat warmers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

I drive a Bug (she's below, Twinkle), plenty of room for me and my ample bottom and belly. Seats are adjustable in seat (up/down,back/forth), seat back, and steering wheel is telescopic and tilt. Seatbelt fits without extender and with some room to spare.

Mine is a 99, but the interior has remained unchanged for the years you mentioned. I drive a GLX (leather/seat warmers/moon-sunroof, etc) 1.8T (so no diesel, but Premium gas, and I get about 340-385 miles on average on a 14.5 gallon tank, LOTS of city driving included in that), and mine is a stick. Not sure if automatic would be very different, but it's possible.

Plus, I got her pretty little daisy-shaped tail light covers for Xmas. I'm going to put them on when the weather improves. :wubu: 

View attachment dayout03.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I drive a Bug (she's below, Twinkle), plenty of room for me and my ample bottom and belly. Seats are adjustable in seat (up/down,back/forth), seat back, and steering wheel is telescopic and tilt. Seatbelt fits without extender and with some room to spare.
> 
> Mine is a 99, but the interior has remained unchanged for the years you mentioned. I drive a GLX (leather/seat warmers/moon-sunroof, etc) 1.8T (so no diesel, but Premium gas, and I get about 340-385 miles on average on a 14.5 gallon tank, LOTS of city driving included in that), and mine is a stick. Not sure if automatic would be very different, but it's possible.
> 
> Plus, I got her pretty little daisy-shaped tail light covers for Xmas. I'm going to put them on when the weather improves. :wubu:



The only car I know of with a built-in flower vase. 

And what's with the lobster traps? Is that some kind of hint?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The only car I know of with a built-in flower vase.
> 
> And what's with the lobster traps? Is that some kind of hint?



Twink was out sight-seeing, taking in some local flavor.  That picture is of her smiling by the traps. Typical tourist, just missing the camera around her neck.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, thanks to all! I will research all the ones mentioned and get back to you with the results in case anyone else is interested!

You all are the BEST!
Hugs, Kara
<whose supersized belly thanks you also! Teehee!>:wubu:


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2006)

Be very careful buying a used car now. Last year's flooded cars and cars left to steep in Katrina stew should be on the market now. Research the registration on the vehicles, and do your homework!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Jane...........I KNOW! I read all about the FLOOD of cars since Katrina in Consumer Reports..........I am ON it!

Buyers beware of water lines, mildew, damp or soggy carpets AND check the title for where the car was last owned!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## adam (Jan 25, 2006)

I hear SSBBWs say "So and so car fits them fine.", and I like the cars they are speaking of, yet my wife will settle for nothing but a friggin tank...it has to be a huge wide and long vehicle that gets really crappy gas mileage and costs twice as much as the vehicle that would fit her and the budget just fine that she will not accept.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

. . .the PT Cruiser. It's got mini-van-styled seating in a smaller car package. (If you have head room issues, go for the plain top.) Gas mileage is decent, and a bunch more of these babies are showing up used now that the model has been around a while . . .


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> . . .the PT Cruiser. It's got mini-van-styled seating in a smaller car package. (If you have head room issues, go for the plain top.) Gas mileage is decent, and a bunch more of these babies are showing up used now that the model has been around a while . . .



Here's the problem I have with the PT Cruiser. 

I have no problem getting in it or out of it. I'm short 5'4" - in order for the seat to be back far enough for my tummy I can't reach the pedals. *humph*

I would need petal extenders. Which would be OK except there are others cars that fit me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am a pretty big girl and I did pretty good with my NEON. I currently have a Honda Element which is even more rommy that the Neon by a mile. 

Good Luck and enjoy every minute of what ever you choose. 

B-


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I am a pretty big girl and I did pretty good with my NEON. I currently have a Honda Element which is even more rommy that the Neon by a mile.
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy every minute of what ever you choose.
> 
> B-




OOOO OOOOO Honda Element that's what I want in blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 25, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Here's the problem I have with the PT Cruiser.
> 
> I have no problem getting in it or out of it. I'm short 5'4" - in order for the seat to be back far enough for my tummy I can't reach the pedals. *humph*
> 
> I would need petal extenders. Which would be OK except there are others cars that fit me.



Sadly, I have to agree. The PT Cruiser is a near perfect vehicle in so many respects, and it is generally roomy enough for people up to the mid 400s. Problem is reaching the pedals. Gas mileage is also a bit of an issue. It's okay on the highway, but can drop very low in city traffic. On the other hand, the turbo model is quick. I clocked a 14.61 quarter mile in mine, better than a 2006 Dodge Hemi Charger.

By and large, exterior size is totally unrelated to interior size. What's much more important is how the doors are cut (2-doors with their longer doors are much better to get in and out), how steeply raked the windshield is (an "aerdodynamic" windhield often hits your head and give the front door an odd shape).

Automatics are generally better because then you don't have to constantly deal with the clutch and the shifter.

The last generation Ford Focus seems a vehicle many fat people feel comfortable in. Most minivans are also working well, plus they provide room for chairs or other stuff without being as irresponsible and impractical as SUVs. 

Experience further shows that if you find a car you really like and the fit is just marginal, cars are a bit like shoes: they become more comfy once you break them in. The seats always settle, resulting in an extra inch or three of room. 

All in all it's time to do another survey. Grandstyle's is totally out of date. Maybe we should start a thread where people can report on the roominess of their cars and cars they have tried.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OOOO OOOOO Honda Element that's what I want in blue!!!!!!!!!




GIRL you would LOVE it. Lots of room. Im tall as well so I have tons of head room. The Seat belt even fits NO EXTENDER woo hoo!!!!!!. 

The back seats are roomy too. And the seats in the back come out and lift up so you can really do some damage at flea markets and garage sales. I love it and I highly recommed it. 

I got the Green I wanted it in khaki but they didnt have any left at the dealer I went to . But I like the green it matches me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot, they have suicide doors that open out lots of room for getting in and out if you need it :bow:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 26, 2006)

How does the Honda Element do as far as gas?????

Thanks to all who have already replied. Now comes the not-so-fun part.....going to the dealers in person and test driving for supersized friendliness and fit!!! Will keep you informed.
on the hunt,
Kara


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2006)

The epa seems to think it gets 21 city 24 highway

Honda Element: Screw Aerodynamics
--My fave bumper sticker of all time.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 26, 2006)

I find that is pretty true to that # I dont travel far to work only about 6 miles round trip and evey so often Ill take a trip down to see the parents its about 100 miles each way and I fill it once and can get back and fourth and still have some gas left over. Its only a 4 cly engine so its not so bad with gas.


I love my BOX


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2006)

The aerodynamics thing was a joke! I do drive jeeps, after all. I'd like the element more if it looked less like a misfit transformer with plastic bumpers over all the sharp edges, but I have to admit that's the only complaint I have about it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 26, 2006)

I should have remembered this earlier!

The Smart, made by Daimler-Benz, is a little 2-seater that gets amazing mileage, and has lots of room (my girlfriend's dad fit comfortably in it. He's under 6 feet tall, but very large, and has bad knees, yet found ingress and egress a breeze).

Well, it's got plenty of room for two people. You can't carry much in it.

It's been for sale for years in Europe (so it's well-proven), and was introduced to the Canadian market about a year and a half ago. They're becoming quite popular.

It's a turbo-diesel (Benz have been making diesels since the thirties), with mid-engine and rear-wheel-drive (a plus, in my books). I won't bore you with technical details, but this one might grab your attention: It's got a clutchless manual transmission. That's right, none of that left-foot business.

These things do highway speed quite handily, and their crash ratings are better than that of a Mercedes C-class.

They are expected to go on sale in the US soon (with a factory opening up in the south--Alabama, I think).

Insurance is low on them because of the high safety rating, and because of the low cost of replacement parts (the body panels are plastic--no rust!)

They sell for about $16,000 Cdn, which would be about $13,000-$14,000 US. Not a bad price for a brand-new Mercedes product.

(It's also available as a convertible.)

Plus, they're cuter than all get-out!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is my personal experience at 5'8" 450-500:

Current body style Taurus: bench seat models are fine for width, but tighter than comfortable behind the wheel

Dodge Intrepid: A slight squeeze with the console, a bit of a hassle with close in windshield pillars, but after 1000 miles, once in an enjoyable drive

2004 Toyota Camry: Logged close to 3000 miles in a rental this summer....did not want to give it up.

Ford Winstar or what ever the name of the year is this year: Most room of anything I've been in, but only drove a few miles.

PT Cruiser: what the rest have said, but I'll add a bit snug in the shoulder room with 2 big folks inside

Chevy Lumina: not too cramped, but really uncomfortable after a couple hundred miles

My favorite overall is older than your age range, but I'll mention it for others who may be looking...late 1980s through 1990 Buick LeSabre. put 50k miles on one in 3 years...comfortable, roomy, and surprisingly good gas mileage, for a car that size, if maintained...averaged around 23mpg in town and 28 on the highway. If I could find a good condition 2 door for a reasonable price, I'd buy another.


----------



## Janet (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, it's not a car, but my Dad drives a Toyota Sienna (2004, I think). He's 
5'9" and about 350 lbs. He has plenty of room in front of the steering wheel and can still reach the pedals easily. He was also impressed because he's always needed a seat belt extender, but the Sienna seat belt was plenty big.


----------



## jamie (Jan 27, 2006)

My Beetle is a 2001 and pretty much exactly like AnnMarie's except the windows & sunroof have a silver tint to them and Betty is an automatic. Like others have mentioned, it is incredibly roomy. I am wider than I am deep, but my bottom fits fine. My boyfriend is skinny but tall and he has plenty of leg room. I love how it feels so open and comfy. The seat belt is more than ample.

He drives a 2003 Toyota Corrolla and I have to say it is probably what I would get next. Mucho reliable, lots and lots of room. What I really love is that it sits a little higher than the bug. I am like 5'3 and a half and I like feeling like I can see everything. I think my next car will be a Prius, Matrix or Corrolla - they are all fat girl and gas friendly.

I personally hate the Element. The bf's mother has one and when we were visiting once I had to try and get in the backseat. I couldn't step up into it. Now...I do have very short legs, but I thought that was a little crazy. I had to literally kinda crawl into it and get up into the seat. I didn't mind because we are all tight, but if I had been with strangers I would have been mortified. Maybe something to consider if you have shorter, fat legs and may need to get in the back from time to time.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I think you are right Jamie, it is sorta high in the back. I like that the front driver seat is right at my butt I barely have to do anything to get in. 

It would be better for a taller person for that reason as well as the huge amount of head room it has. 

If you drive with me any place I will let you sit in the front.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, being 415 pounds and having a large tummy made me smack dab stuck on the steering wheel of the PT Criuser. BUT, Boy what a beautiful car..CONRAD..........I agree with you!!!! I was very disappointed in not fitting the driver's side......plenty of room on passenger though.

However, after talking to some folks....it was suggested that I call this body shop guy I know and ask about the possibility of taking out the seat and repositioning the tracks back. Since it is not an automatic seat, they seem to think it can be done without a lot of fuss.

What do ya'll think?
Still looking, Kara


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> These things do highway speed quite handily, and their crash ratings are better than that of a Mercedes C-class.
> ....
> Insurance is low on them because of the high safety rating, and because of the low cost of replacement parts (the body panels are plastic--no rust!)



Are you serious? This tiny little thing is safe? Plastic body? It looks like a deathtrap to me.

My "dream car" is a Mini Cooper, but I'm quite sure I'm too fat for it. Runner-up (and realistically might be my next car) is a VW Beetle.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I should have remembered this earlier!
> 
> The Smart, made by Daimler-Benz, is a little 2-seater that gets amazing mileage, and has lots of room (my girlfriend's dad fit comfortably in it. He's under 6 feet tall, but very large, and has bad knees, yet found ingress and egress a breeze).
> 
> ...



Too bad they fell into the "Styling by committee" trap...otherwize I'd have car-lust...LOL. I've always had a thing for small maneuverable cars.


----------



## SophieBBW (Sep 16, 2007)

I am new to the forums here and I don't know how old this thread is so please forgive me. I read all three threads and have found them SO helpful. I had such anxiety over shopping for another car. Reading these posts totally put my mind at ease because I made a list of cars that I wanted to try on and knew what I could ask for. It made my experience so much nicer.

Let me first say I got weighed last week so I know I weigh 573 pounds, all belly and thigh. I only had to try 2 cars before I fell in love with the second car. First I tried the Toyota Scion. Although it was so totally easy to get in and out of, my belly spilled over to the center console where the shifter was, and it would not stay locked into gear when I shifted it into drive. I was a little upset because it was a beautiful fit otherwise.

The love of my car life was the second car, the Honda Element. Although a bit harder to get up into because I am short, I did manage to get into it, even though I have bad knees. I was determined! LOL The BIG, HUGE surprise for me was that the seat belt fit. The standard one that was installed in the car on the lot. I couldn't believe it. Because the gear shift is on the dashboard, I had no shifter issues. I was totally comfortable in it, plenty of room, and getting out was a BREEZE. My only problem is now to come up with the funds to buy it because even used they go for about 15,000 to 18,000 for anything with decent mileage. Thank you all for making this otherwise anxiety ridden task a joy!

Big Fat Hugs~
Soph!


----------



## Purple Tights (Jan 23, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't buy a Honda. They're the company that refuses to provide seat belt extenders to fat people. If you haven't read SSBBW Elizabeth Fisher's website about her dealings with Honda, you should. 

Most fat people won't buy from them and everyone I've told about their policies say they won't buy from them either. But if you're going to buy a Honda product, make sure the seat belt fits you and any other fat person who will be riding with you since you will never get an extender from them.

http://www.ifisher.com/honda.asp

One of Honda's representatives said to Ms. Fisher,

"He went on to say that Honda is "not going to do it," and that "nothing I do is going to make them do it." (These are exact quotes, because I was writing down what he said.) Their policy was written on 11/2/95, and it's a position that is emphatic. They're emphatic about their position. He has not known of them in a circumstance like this to change. It is a steadfast position."
 
You can read more about her back and forth with the company here:

http://www.ifisher.com/hondacontacts.html


----------



## bremerton (Jan 24, 2010)

wow, this thread's old. 

i drive a toyota camry (1999) and i find it has a great deal of room (and an adjustable steering wheel!) my boyfriend, who is pretty big, has no trouble driving it.

speaking of my boyfriend, he wants to get a smart car due to its low price and good gas mileage. i'm afraid he'll not be able to fit behind the wheel. does anyone here have a smart car?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 24, 2010)

bremerton said:


> wow, this thread's old.
> 
> i drive a toyota camry (1999) and i find it has a great deal of room (and an adjustable steering wheel!) my boyfriend, who is pretty big, has no trouble driving it.
> 
> speaking of my boyfriend, he wants to get a smart car due to its low price and good gas mileage. i'm afraid he'll not be able to fit behind the wheel. does anyone here have a smart car?


You rang? 

Ok, the best way to check is to sit in one... assuming there's a dealer nearby (they're few and far between). 

Hip room is probably a bit tight, but the center console is lower than seat height so there's a bit of room to be gained there by "hanging off to the middle". 
The steering wheel neither tilts nor telescopes. It is off-center "up" (that is, the center of the wheel is above the axis of the steering column). This provides a bit more room when driving straight ahead, but takes it away again when the wheel is turned.
There is plenty of slack in the seatbelts.

I'm of a normal build, and find it perfectly acceptable -- though that's not much information. More to the point, my fiancee' can drive it comfortably. She's a narrow-hipped apple, with long legs. So, basically, if he can reach the pedals after sliding the seat far enough back to clear the steering wheel, it shouldn't be a problem. The only issue is if he's uncomfortable with sitting a little off-center in the seat (if necessary).

-Rusty
'09 smart fortwo passion coupe


----------

